# Good bye Red.



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Just wanted to take a minute and say bye to a really neat guy. Rest well Red.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Red? Red who?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Red Buttons?


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Little red wagon?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Ah, the Little Red Fire Engine that could...


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Thanks FE.......I was really confused as to which red it was!


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

no...you know...Red! from down at the hardware store. 

yes Mr. Buttons


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Hibla, you so cra-zay!  

Levity aside, RIP Mr. Buttons.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Red Buttons died? Oh, my God! And the worse thing is I never got a dinner!


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

LOL....that was bad.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Omg...y'all are too funny


----------

